# Advice needed - Woodpigeon with broken wing - Manchester, UK.



## jenguin26 (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi there. I have taken in an injured woodpigeon and need some advice. The poor thing has had quite a bad time. It firstly fell down my neighbour's chimney, then out the window (when neighbour assumed it could fly and ushered it out), and then had a brief altercation with a cat (I think it mostly toyed with it and pulled a few feathers out).

I think it has broken its wing from the first fall. It can walk fine but as soon as it tries to spread its wings, it topples over to one side as if it is in pain and/or the wing is broken. I have secured it in a box, provided food and water, and have just sort of been letting it rest over the weekend.

1. Is there someone I can contact to look at the wing without the pigeon being euthanised? I believe it's one of a pair who frequent my garden and I would really rather it didn't get put down if it can recover!
2. If I want to try and inspect the wing myself, how am I best to go about this without really stressing the poor thing out? And what should I be looking for?
3. Any other advice? 

Thanks in advance for any help.

Jenn - Manchester, UK


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would contact the pigeon Rescue Team on Facebook. Thank you for helping him! Our first beloved Phoebe was a feral who had a badly brokenwing and was nearly decapitated, who recovered nicely with help.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I think the UK has a FB group: Pigeon rescue and rehabilitation UK. They might advise you to a centre where he won't get euthanized. The wing needs to be bandaged the correct way. Otherwise an avian vet can also do the job. Tell them you have space for him to recover at your place and that you prefer releasing him in your garden after healing.


----------



## Aura (12 mo ago)

Hi Jen, 

I'm from near Manchester in England too and have been looking after a young injured woodpigeon for the last 4 months! Any advice you have / decent sanctuaries you know of would be much appreciated... I'm happy to keep him if it's the better thing for him as I appreciate he could have bonded with me, however I'm trying to weigh up the right thing to do! 

Here is my post in case you're interested in the full story: Original post


----------

